# Abandoned kittens... No one wants to know.. Anyone help?



## Leaf (2 December 2013)

Hi,

Two kittens appeared on our farm a few days ago, they are a few weeks old a bit tame. They were with mum but she has gone now. We have been feeding them in a cat box so we can catch them for rehoming..... But RSPCA doesn't want to know and says put them down.. The local centres can't help.

We can't keep them any ideas???


----------



## jodie3 (2 December 2013)

Cats Protection? Think they have local branches too.


----------



## Leaf (2 December 2013)

Ok thanks will try them..


----------



## Clodagh (2 December 2013)

Cats Protection were good when we had a litter dumped here. Good luck.


----------



## Leaf (2 December 2013)

They don't cover our postcode sadly


----------



## bexj (2 December 2013)

What area are you in?


----------



## Leaf (2 December 2013)

Hello, south bucks


----------



## jodie3 (2 December 2013)

Oh dear, I thought they were national.

We have quite a few small, local cat rescues round here but obviously the wrong area for you.

Is it Celia Hammond who does cats? Don't they advertise in H&H?


----------



## Honey08 (2 December 2013)

Have a look in your local supermarket, all of ours have donation boxes for local pet rescues, perhaps yours would have?  If not google local cat rescues?  Ask on Facebook?  Hope you can find something for them.


----------



## Archangel (3 December 2013)

Have you tried the Blue Cross?  

I have let my sister know, she is in Chalfont.  She is good at finding homes for waifs and strays (usually her home it has to be said!).


----------



## Amymay (3 December 2013)

Can't you keep them as farm cats?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (3 December 2013)

The CPL  Have many many branches in South Bucks  pm me to give more exact area.  http://www.cats.org.uk/find-us/?loc=4.

I am  foster for CPL


----------



## missmatch (3 December 2013)

Try the local RSPCA not the main headquarters. The main lot are not very helpful but the branches are fab. They are entirely self funded and run as a seperate entity. Pm if you need any help x


----------



## Leaf (3 December 2013)

amymay said:



			Can't you keep them as farm cats?
		
Click to expand...

No we can't we do a lot of conservation work and they just wouldn't fit in, plus I have a lurcher....


----------



## Leaf (3 December 2013)

missmatch said:



			Try the local RSPCA not the main headquarters. The main lot are not very helpful but the branches are fab. They are entirely self funded and run as a seperate entity. Pm if you need any help x
		
Click to expand...

It was the local branch I tried... We have adopted many dogs from them but the cat department wasn't much help..


----------



## Leaf (3 December 2013)

Leviathan said:



			The CPL  Have many many branches in South Bucks  pm me to give more exact area.  http://www.cats.org.uk/find-us/?loc=4.

I am  foster for CPL
		
Click to expand...

Our postcode isn't covered... Anyway there has been no sightings of the kittens all day :-/ we fed them last night in the usual place, even got them to feed inside the cat box if we retreated a little  But nothing..called them and searched where we originally first found  them nothing :-( a fox has been hanging around a lot so he may have got them?  Have left their food out and keep going out to see if they are there.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (3 December 2013)

jockmaster said:



			Our postcode isn't covered... Anyway there has been no sightings of the kittens all day :-/ we fed them last night in the usual place, even got them to feed inside the cat box if we retreated a little  But nothing..called them and searched where we originally first found  them nothing :-( a fox has been hanging around a lot so he may have got them?  Have left their food out and keep going out to see if they are there.
		
Click to expand...


  The map clearly shows the whole of the south east covered.  Have you phoned one of the branches near you to ask them which branch deals with your area even if not on door step.

why don't u ask the CPL to set a trap for them,  tell them about the fox.

  I find it hard to believe they wont help you,  I AM going to ask my area coordinator if any of south east is not covered.  I think I know the answer.


----------



## Leaf (4 December 2013)

Leviathan said:



			The map clearly shows the whole of the south east covered.  Have you phoned one of the branches near you to ask them which branch deals with your area even if not on door step.

why don't u ask the CPL to set a trap for them,  tell them about the fox.

  I find it hard to believe they wont help you,  I AM going to ask my area coordinator if any of south east is not covered.  I think I know the answer.
		
Click to expand...

Love your attitude ...... I did a google search yesterday evening when cpl was suggested the page that came up did not cover our post code...  We were given many useful leads and advice, we also were contacting friends family that maybe could help.

I did put an update post in club house that we have found a home if they come back? We live on a farm.. We always have foxes.

We are doing what we can and will continue to try and find them...it's 1am I have been out now calling looking for them.... I really resent your implication that we are "lackadaisical" in our efforts you have no idea....


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (4 December 2013)

jockmaster said:



			Love your attitude ...... I did a google search yesterday evening when cpl was suggested the page that came up did not cover our post code...  We were given many useful leads and advice, we also were contacting friends family that maybe could help.

I did put an update post in club house that we have found a home if they come back? We live on a farm.. We always have foxes.

We are doing what we can and will continue to try and find them...it's 1am I have been out now calling looking for them.... I really resent your implication that we are "lackadaisical" in our efforts you have no idea....
		
Click to expand...


Sorry  if it came across that way,  just had two kittens dumped outside my gate.  I just hate hearing cats and kittens abandoned they are helpless against foxes.   I  know your doing all you can or you would not have posted here.  I just had to open one of my boarding pens for these kittens.

  That's gr8 you have found somewhere,  the CPL should always lend you a trap any time.   Which you could leave in the place you last saw them, To help catch them if needs be.  Good luck


----------



## MagicMelon (4 December 2013)

As others have said - CPL will cover your area, they have branches everywhere, don't think any area is uncovered. My mum used to do a lot of work for them. Definately try them again if the other home doesn't work out.


----------



## Leaf (4 December 2013)

Leviathan said:



			Sorry  if it came across that way,  just had two kittens dumped outside my gate.  I just hate hearing cats and kittens abandoned they are helpless against foxes.   I  know your doing all you can or you would not have posted here.  I just had to open one of my boarding pens for these kittens.

  That's gr8 you have found somewhere,  the CPL should always lend you a trap any time.   Which you could leave in the place you last saw them, To help catch them if needs be.  Good luck
		
Click to expand...

It is an emotive subject.. I was tired and worried :-/ these people make my blood boil with their irresponsibility... 

But on a sort of happy note just when we had given up hope... I was getting the calves in when a small ginger bundle came running up  the calves all turned tail and ran back up the field but yayyy I have caught him the cat box we were feeding them in... So he can go to the vet tomorrow then to his new home.

As for the other one we will have to keep searching.


----------



## JoannaC (4 December 2013)

Why don't you put an ad in your local tack shop, bet there will be someone local looking for a kitten, worth a try anyway.  We had litter up at our yard recently and they all found homes very easily.


----------



## Leaf (4 December 2013)

MagicMelon said:



			As others have said - CPL will cover your area, they have branches everywhere, don't think any area is uncovered. My mum used to do a lot of work for them. Definately try them again if the other home doesn't work out.
		
Click to expand...

 I will do and will keep their number handy, in case some bar steward decides to do this again...  Thanks to everyone for their help fingers crossed we find the other one....


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (4 December 2013)

jockmaster said:



			It is an emotive subject.. I was tired and worried :-/ these people make my blood boil with their irresponsibility... 

But on a sort of happy note just when we had given up hope... I was getting the calves in when a small ginger bundle came running up  the calves all turned tail and ran back up the field but yayyy I have caught him the cat box we were feeding them in... So he can go to the vet tomorrow then to his new home.

As for the other one we will have to keep searching.
		
Click to expand...

gr8  well done  fingers crossed for the other one


----------



## pines of rome (5 December 2013)

Did you find the other poor little kitten?


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (5 December 2013)

we've had a litter of kittens rehomed at work got lots of interest not sure where they wer advertised though.... I will have them


----------



## Leaf (28 January 2014)

Hello, thought I would post an update as many of you were so helpful  

Well all did not go to plan... But it has a happy ending! It was decided that the ginger kitten was only around 7-9wks old so couldn't be neutered yet, the new home fell through because of this... Also the black one reappeared but was impossible to catch with out the ginger one?.. :-/ 

Soooo we took the ginger one back & let it go in the barn with it's sibling & just kept feeding them. Cat protection finally got back to us beginning of Jan(not their fault the lady concerned had personal circumstances) and were looking for a feral home... They are very very feral..cute...but very hissy & spitty.

So a fantastic home has now been found by cat protection, on a lovely farm  my vet saw them when he was TB testing, and said they are at last old enough to be neutered... So they are in their cages... Ready to go tomorrow am.. They're absolutely furious they look like bog brushes! 

Will be sad to see them go .. & will miss them watching us in the morning feeding the other beasties, but is the best for them & we really can't have cats x


----------



## PorkChop (28 January 2014)

Well done for putting in the effort, great news that they are safely caught and off to a new home.


----------



## Archangel (28 January 2014)

Well done and good luck kitties in your new home.


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (28 January 2014)

A very happy ending, well done for helping them  Are they going to new home together?


----------



## Leaf (28 January 2014)

Yes we wouldn't have let them been separated.. They are one really !


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (29 January 2014)

Awww that's good...they will have plenty of warm places to snooze &  rodents to catch in their new home. We have a feral cat whose territory includes our rented yard & surrounding fields. Farmer used to keep hayledge bales at yard since they have gone Ive built him a little shelter. We feed him when hes about but I think he stops at a few places in the village.


----------



## Moya_999 (29 January 2014)

jockmaster said:



			Hello, thought I would post an update as many of you were so helpful  

Well all did not go to plan... But it has a happy ending! It was decided that the ginger kitten was only around 7-9wks old so couldn't be neutered yet, the new home fell through because of this... Also the black one reappeared but was impossible to catch with out the ginger one?.. :-/ 

Soooo we took the ginger one back & let it go in the barn with it's sibling & just kept feeding them. Cat protection finally got back to us beginning of Jan(not their fault the lady concerned had personal circumstances) and were looking for a feral home... They are very very feral..cute...but very hissy & spitty.

So a fantastic home has now been found by cat protection, on a lovely farm  my vet saw them when he was TB testing, and said they are at last old enough to be neutered... So they are in their cages... Ready to go tomorrow am.. They're absolutely furious they look like bog brushes! 


Will be sad to see them go .. & will miss them watching us in the morning feeding the other beasties, but is the best for them & we really can't have cats x
		
Click to expand...

Well done you for your help and time spent securing these little ones future.


----------

